# Koi immer dünner



## diedinel (9. Juli 2009)

hallo an alle,

habe einen ca 5 Jahre alten Koi, der sich auch bisher gut entwickelt hat. Seit etwa 4 Wochen beobachte ich ihn sehr stark, da er immer dünner wird. Er hat aber einen starken Appetit. Kann mir irgendjemand sagen an was das liegen könnte? Ich hänge sehr an meinem "Olli". Ich weiß eine Ferndiagnose ist schwierig, aber vielleicht kennt ja jemand diese Symtome.

liebe Grüße aus Zwickau

Achso Wasserwerte sind top und alle anderen Koi sind gut genährt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koi immer dünner*

Hallo,
also bei Hunden und Katzen würde ich auf __ Würmer tippen, aber bei einem Koi


----------



## rainthanner (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koi immer dünner*

Kann sein, dass der Fisch das aufgenommene Futter nach einer Weile wieder ausspuckt. 

Vielleicht hat der Fisch abgelaicht. 

Vielleicht sind es auch Darmflagellaten. Hatte der Fisch Kontakt zu möglichen Überträgern? 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## tattoo_hh (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koi immer dünner*



rainthanner schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind es auch Darmflagellaten. Hatte der Fisch Kontakt zu möglichen Überträgern?



ist sehr warscheinlich mit darmparasiten..
wenn man die koi nicht indoor in einer IH hältert kann man den kontakt mit überträgern eh nicht vermeiden


----------



## diedinel (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koi immer dünner*

hallo

danke für die Anrworten ertsmal. Also ich habe den Koi echt lang beobachtet und er spuckt das Futter nicht wieder aus. Habt ihr mit Darmparasiten schon Erfahrungswerte sammeln können? Gibt es ein Wundermittel? Ich habe mal gelesen das Knoblauch eine antibiotische Wirkung bei Darmparsiten hat. Hat das schonmal jemand von euch ausprobiert?


----------

